# A letter to those who oversaturate photos of their tarantulas



## antinous (Jan 24, 2019)

Stop it.

seriously, stop it or I’ll hunt you down

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 11 | Funny 6 | Love 1 | Coffee 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 24, 2019)

You have no one to blame for this but yourself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 24, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 24, 2019)

You asked for this. Remember that. This is now the thread where everyone will post their most saturated photos.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and without .

Reactions: Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake (Jan 24, 2019)

"Why doesn't that P. metallica look like the one in the pictures?" - every dad at an expo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Minty (Jan 24, 2019)

#obt #nofilter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## antinous (Jan 24, 2019)

figured I’d join in on the mess I created....




Do you guys like my magenta off pink red rumped  squirrel eater?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 24, 2019)

@antinous I agree

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 24, 2019)

Ophtalmologists suggests those kind of threads. After all you need to eat a carrot, for get back on track your eyes

Reactions: Funny 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 24, 2019)

There are those that actually over saturate pics of their tarantulas on purpose?


You'd never catch me doing something so treacherous. No sir.








Original.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Award 2


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 24, 2019)

Oversaturation is problem, but nowhere as big as people increasing contrast instead of saturation itself. Tell me whyyy ?  

@basin79  First saturation related pic in this thread, thank You sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 24, 2019)

Patherophis said:


> Oversaturation is problem, but nowhere as big as people increasing contrast instead of saturation itself. Tell me whyyy ?
> 
> @basin79  First saturation related pic in this thread, thank You sir.


To be fair I oversaturated and increased the contrast (as well as brightness) on mine, which I see a lot of what people are doing especially with mature male Pamphos that are amazing as is. Thought it was assumed that I meant altering photos in general, I’ll make sure to be more descriptive in the future

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Minty (Jan 24, 2019)

Patherophis said:


> @basin79  First saturation related pic in this thread, thank You sir.


Not true.


----------



## WolfSoon (Jan 24, 2019)

I also dislike it when people crank the sharpness to max for no reason

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 24, 2019)

@antinous and everyone else what do you think about changing the warmth so the picture doesn't look yellow?

I hate the lighting in my room.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thekla (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh, this is fun! 




Original

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 24, 2019)

antinous said:


> To be fair I oversaturated and increased the contrast (as well as brightness) on mine, which I see a lot of what people are doing especially with mature male Pamphos that are amazing as is. Thought it was assumed that I meant altering photos in general, I’ll make sure to be more descriptive in the future


No need to, I just wanted to point what I hate most about overedited T pictures. 


MintyWood826 said:


> @antinous and everyone else what do you think about changing the warmth so the picture doesn't look yellow?
> 
> I hate the lighting in my room.


There is nothing bad with correcting wrong warmth, rising saturation a bit in case of undersaturated pics and so on. General rule of reasonable photo editing is that result picture should be as close to what you really see as possible. 
Btw have You tried setting white balance in your camera to fit your room conditions?

I played a little too. I had to fight with myself to create the last one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 24, 2019)

Patherophis said:


> Btw have You tried setting white balance in your camera to fit your room conditions?


No, but I can try. Or I could always use flash. I use my phone camera btw.



Original.
(Is it normal for flash to make Avics look that blue?)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Saturated:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 24, 2019)

A photo of my B. hamorii taken about 9 months ago. The first photo is the original. The second is the oversaturated version.


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 24, 2019)

The Seraph said:


> A photo of my B. hamorii taken about 9 months ago. The first photo is the original. The second is the oversaturated version.


It is just overlighted with unchanged saturation, isnt it ? 
I deeply apologize for borrowing Your photo, but oversaturated would be something like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 24, 2019)

basin79 said:


> There are those that actually over saturate pics of their tarantulas on purpose?
> 
> 
> You'd never catch me doing something so treacherous. No sir.
> ...


You accused me of this once, still haven't forgiven you. 





All natural bro.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 24, 2019)

Patherophis said:


> It is just overlighted with unchanged saturation, isnt it ?
> I deeply apologize for borrowing Your photo, but oversaturated would be something like this.
> View attachment 298453


Haha, yes it is. I totally did not click on the wrong photo by accident. Here is the actual, very extreme photo. I have legit seen some photos like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 24, 2019)

Natural light for the win!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 24, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> Natural light for the win!!!!


But it's so hard to actually "find".


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 24, 2019)

Original unedited picture:



Edited version:



Edited the edited version:


----------



## FrDoc (Jan 24, 2019)

These pics are a riot.  “My T as the nuclear weapon detonated”.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 24, 2019)

FrDoc said:


> These pics are a riot.  “My T as the nuclear weapon detonated”.


We should start a hashtag from that and comment on all oversaturated T pictures with it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake (Jan 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sashaval (Jan 24, 2019)

LOL

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 25, 2019)

Sashaval said:


> LOL
> View attachment 298484


Holy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CEC (Jan 25, 2019)

_Caribena saturatedcolor_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 5


----------



## Potatatas (Jan 25, 2019)

*Yo someone hybridised a P met and a B hamorii succesfully and I managed to grab one for myself! Almost looks like it was badly photoshopped in a 5 min work break. This hobby needs more hybrids! *

*

*

*soz for the pic steal @Patherophis. I love you. Hope you don't mind (that I stole your pic not that I love you. Also do you mind that I love you?)*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 25, 2019)

Potatatas said:


> *Yo someone hybridised a P met and a B hamorii succesfully and I managed to grab one for myself! Almost looks like it was badly photoshopped in a 5 min work break. This hobby needs more hybrids! *
> 
> *
> View attachment 298512
> ...


I don't mind neither, but what about poor Seraph?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 25, 2019)

Potatatas said:


> *Yo someone hybridised a P met and a B hamorii succesfully and I managed to grab one for myself! Almost looks like it was badly photoshopped in a 5 min work break. This hobby needs more hybrids! *
> 
> *
> View attachment 298512
> ...


Haha, it is okay.  Just stop for now though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Olan (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 25, 2019)

I discovered a new species. I called it the _Sapphireblue lavawidowus. _Turns out, _Theraphosidae _are more closely related to _Latrodectus _than we thought. This species, the metallic blue sapphire black widow lava toed tarantula, has a way to coat their surroundings in lava.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 25, 2019)

BASK in the gloriousness that is _Brimestonepelma Lavaorii_!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jan 25, 2019)

This thread hurts my delicate lil' hazel eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 25, 2019)

My LP

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 25, 2019)

*WHAT? I can’t hear you over the sound of the oversaturation and filters

*

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 25, 2019)

Can someone please put some Tarantula photos through the Deep Dream Generator filter? Please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 25, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jan 25, 2019)

Dennis Nedry said:


> *WHAT? I can’t hear you over the sound of the oversaturation and filters
> View attachment 298571
> *


Looks like an album cover from the mid 2000s from some edgy band that had a photographer for a guitarist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 26, 2019)

Rigor Mortis said:


> This thread hurts my delicate lil' hazel eyes.


Bah, who needs eyes anyway?  (I say and then go blind from looking at some of these pics at 100% brightness)


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 26, 2019)

MikeyD said:


> Can someone please put some Tarantula photos through the Deep Dream Generator filter? Please.


Original: _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ sling (Muffet)



Original: _Grammostola pulchra_ (Bulldozer)


Original: freshly molted _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ sling


Original: _Grammostola pulchra_ (Bulldozer)


Original: _Grammostola pulchra_ (Bulldozer)
in the style of _The Scream_ by Edvard Munch







Original: _Avicularia avicularia_ (Skyler)


Original: _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ (Wallflower)

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 26, 2019)

MikeyD said:


> Can someone please put some Tarantula photos through the Deep Dream Generator filter? Please.


My avatar is from Deep Dream Generator.

• Original




• Deep Dream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 26, 2019)

• Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are great.Thank you!  My favourites are the first Cromatopelma pic and the Dolichothele.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## laservet (Feb 4, 2019)

Here are a couple of my recently molted _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ sling, didn't touch the color saturation, didn't touch the contrast, just a really pretty creature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Feb 13, 2019)

My psalmopeous cambrigei

Reactions: Like 1


----------

